# Comfortis Rocks!!



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so AMAZED with Comfortis!! I have been using it for my dogs for well over a year and I have always been impressed but yesturday my impression reached new heights!! I have a dog that someone had dumped out in my neighborhood and he was covered in fleas. Well everytime someone opens the door this big lug comes in my house, so last night I gave him a bath and gave him one of my girl's comfortis chews. About and hour later this big dog was laying on an ottamen in my house enjoying some attention and when he got up there were hundreds of dead fleas laying where he had been. After I seen all those fleas I got to looking and they were crawling to the surface of his coat and falling off dead. It was pretty amazing!! (Yes, I know, I have crossed over to the strange side when I am so impressed by dying fleas


----------



## CocoaCream (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! And yuck at the same time!  I haven't done any research on Comfortis...when we got Brenna the rescue gave us a couple dose of Frontline to get us started, so I've just kept using that. Will have to look into it, though. We have a big problem here with ticks, though, so it would have to do as well as Frontline does with them for me to consider it.

Edit: Just looked at their website, and didn't say anything about ticks at all. Oh well...I'm happy with Frontline right now anyway.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think Comfortis does anything for ticks at all.

I really like Comfortis myself. Odo brought fleas home from the vet after his neuter. I gave both the pups comfortis and within 30 minutes they were just crawling to the tips of the fur and falling off dead. It was particularly visible on Odo. It's amazing stuff.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Had a $25 coupon to put toward the purchase of comfortis so I decided to give it a shot. Let me tell you I am impressed. As far as ticks go you can always buy a preventix collar to use whenever your dog is at risk.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup!! We're using that on Herrick right now and we're amazed at how fast it began to work and how it gets rid of them for good (as long as you continue using it, lol)


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

We just switched to oral flea meds (Program) because the rain washes off the spot-on stuff (I don't believe their claims that it's waterproof!) and at this time of year, it rains every day. It's also really muddy here at this time of year, so I can just squirt Kit off if she gets really muddy and not feel like I'm washing off the medicine I just put on her. We'll probably keep using it if it works, because in the summer she can swim as often as she wants.

Frontline never worked for me. Not even one little bit. I'd apply it and find a flea a week later. I think part of the problem is that everyone and his brother uses frontline, and the fleas are becoming resistant. I had acceptable results with Advantage, but it's not as waterproof.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I might try comfortis. We've been using spot on but I've noticed it doesn't work as long as it claims to and we have to keep buying and reapplying the stuff, it's getting quite costly.


----------



## ColoradoSooner (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone know about the safety of this product?

It kind of freaks me out that fleas would die that quickly and completely after such a short period of time. Just makes me wonder what it's doing to the dog's system, you know?

But then, I'm easily freaked out.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

ColoradoSooner said:


> Does anyone know about the safety of this product?
> 
> It kind of freaks me out that fleas would die that quickly and completely after such a short period of time. Just makes me wonder what it's doing to the dog's system, you know?
> 
> But then, I'm easily freaked out.


There are temporary side effects (grogginess and vomiting) that my dog experienced the first day of the first couple of months. He's been on comfortis for almost 2 years now and he doesn't get side effects anymore. I think it works great. I haven't been to the website in a long time but I'm sure if you google Comforits you can get to their website and read all of the risks and what not.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

It is actually really safe. I accidently over dosed a small dog one time (I was trying to give it to my 60lb poodle and a 8lb dog I was keeping for someone ate it before I could stop her) so I did tons of research and the only known side effect is that is can make them vomit. In studies they gave 3X the recomended dose to 6 week old puppies dailey for several weeks and the worst thing that happened was they threw it up. As did the little dog that took Bella's dose


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

I use it and love it. 
I groom dogs and I recommend it to my cleints. they all love it too. in my area ever the vets will tell you that frontline, nor advantix works anymore.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm picking some up today. Frontline stopped working for us about 3 months ago after two years of no fleas...I bought advantage and it didn't work either. Called the vet this morning after picking four fleas off my bc, and they recommended Comfortis. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

dont forget to give with food!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

ruckusluvr said:


> dont forget to give with food!


The receptionist reminded me of that. I gave it to them this evening with their dinner and I guess it is working...I haven't seen any dead fleas but they would be hard to see on my dogs or furniture. There hasn't been much scratching tonight. Come spring I'm going to need something that takes care of ticks too though.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

When I rescued my stray the local vet gave us comfortis (at first I was hesitant wanting a topical) but I decided to try it. It works wonders. We have several cats in the house and their frontline plus only lasts about a week and a half (effectiveness wise). However, since we've had the dog on comfortis we have noticed no fleas in the house at all. It is wonderful but it also does not do anything for ticks (the vet said if he's out a lot to get a tick collar).


----------



## daisaw1219 (Jun 2, 2009)

Whats the price difference over front line plus. Is it about the same or a lot more expensive.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

at the vets office where i get my comfortis it is two dollars cheaper!


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I paid $12 for one dose (30 days), so it's $24 a month for my two pups through the flea season.


----------



## bret323 (Nov 27, 2009)

Comfortis is not comparable to Frontline Plus because it doesn't kill ticks. If you use Comfortis, you need a preventix collar or some other tick prevention. When you combine the cost of the collar to compare equal levels of protection the Frontline Plus comes out on top. Still, Comfortis is an excellent product. Frontline Plus requires up to 48 hours to kill fleas. For dogs with severe flea allergies this is not fast enough. Comfortis works significantly faster. For all other cases, Frontline Plus is the way to go because of the complete coverage.

One more note for the person that gave a pill to a stray dog. You can buy a Capstar at your local vet office for about $5. Kills fleas in as fast as 15 minutes - really, that fast. The drawback, they only last for 24 hours. If you ever hear of someone planning on dipping a dog or having to bathe a dog to remove fleas, tell them about the Capstar. Much, much easier and very effective.

Someone mentioned above that Frontline Plus only lasts a week and half. This is a perception that sometimes comes from seeing live fleas on the pet. With the 48 hour kill time, you will see the fleas that are picked up from their environment. As soon as they bite they are terminal in up to 48 hours or less. Frontline Plus lasts for a full month. It has the highest market share in spite of it being expensive because it really does work!


----------



## BestFriends General Store (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh dear...I am not sure I could let my dog eat anything that was going to kill fleas so fast! Sorry...I agree with ColoradoSooner. I use to put Frontline and my dogs and Norman just hated it! I learned that it is really hard on dog's skin...especially white dogs...and that it can cause a burning sensation. 

I do not give my dogs anything and they do not get fleas or ticks...even though we are in a heavy flea and tick area. There are risks not putting anything on...but so far it has worked for us.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

I too love comfortis. Frontline and Advantix have both pretty much quit working in our area. Fleas are becoming immune?

Either way, the comfortis has worked great for us. I gave it to the girls right after they ate their dinner and there were no side effects what so ever. On Sunday it will be a full month and time for another dose and still no fleas.


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

I just gave Herrick his second dose today and I'm glad that I have them on hand, especially since we live in an area where there are a lot of other dogs and I don't know if their owners have them on any kind of flea medication. I didn't know you could get it monthly. Our vet sells them in the 6 month dose, which cost us $83, which we thought wasn't too bad since it actually works and Herrick has no bad reaction to it.


----------

